

Startup School Recap - andrewpbrett
http://andybrett.com/startup-school-2010

======
bobf
I attended Startup School, and felt Andy's recap did justice to the talks he
chose to cover; however, as he said, there's lots more to learn by watching
the justin.tv video archives. Two things I absolutely loved that Andy didn't
mention:

1) Tom Preston Warner's focus on "optimizing for happiness instead of money".
Watching the archives out of order won't give the same feeling as being there
in person, but Tom's talk provided a very, very different point of view from
the other 10 speakers (bootstrapping vs. angel/VC funding). Also, aside from
Startup School, my impression of Tom is that he has very strong convictions
about his ideals and is extremely hard-working. He was at the airbnb party
after Startup School, and was inside talking to people, then moved outside -
presumably because it was too loud inside to really converse effectively
without yelling. I hadn't seen him for a while before I left, then saw he was
still outside talking at ~12:30. He's now answering questions "all day" today
on HN at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1804443>

2) Brian Chesky was also one of my favorite speakers. I think his talk showed
a great understanding of the audience. A lot of questions posed to the
speakers focused on how to grow a startup -- Brian Chesky's entire talk was
about how airbnb did that.

~~~
andrewpbrett
Definitely agree, those were both great talks. It was easy to see how Brian's
personality comes across in the AirBnB culture (or maybe vice versa).

